# 1911 Iver Johnson Model 90 Racer On Ebay



## Handyman (Jun 9, 2016)

WOW!!  Hope the guy posts more pics ! I have never personally seen an Iver Johnson racing bike in what the owner calls "Dove Gray". The 1910 catalog lists an "Automobile Gray" and shows a racer with darts on the frame behind the head tube.  The 1912 catalog lists a "French Gray" but shows a frame without darts but adds pinstriping....................Unfortunately I have no 1911 catalog to reference.  Can't wait to see how this racer is decked out.  Automobile Gray, Dove Gray, French Gray, who cares, it could be called Battleship Gray and I'd still love it!  
Pete in Fitchburg

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162097881800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)

At least there are three photos now. When it was first listed, there was only one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2016)

I want to see "*THE  NEW  DIMENSION  TYPE A  REAR  COASTER  BRAKE ".*   This one scares me a little when I see someone dipping in the Kool-Aid that don't know the flavor because no telling what the rest of it looks like. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 10, 2016)

He's so excited to get it listed, he just couldn't wait till the restoration was complete?  C'mon man!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 10, 2016)

and not a terrible price if what he says he has done to it is done right...


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 11, 2016)

Cool bike! I love the overall, appearance of the frame style!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 15, 2016)

WOW!!  
I must say my highly anticipated wait for more pics to post of this 1911 model 90 racer was met with some degree of disappointment.  I’m not even sure this Iver started its life as a racer.  It does not have a racing fork, no nickel plating on the head tube or fork, etc, etc, etc.  I’d love to see a pic of this bike before it was restored.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm not impressed with it either.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2016)

I believe that validates my original post concerning this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Jun 15, 2016)

"AUTHENTICATED FRAME SERIAL NUMBER" by who? I'd say $1,000 is too much for this bike. I like the look of it though. Decal kinda sucks, but other than that it's a clean looking ride. Also, did pre 1910 Ivers have downtube decals? I was under the impression that they did not.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 15, 2016)

How can it be possible that there be issues with the decal Brian when according to his listing, *"THE  BLACK  EDGED  GOLD  "IVER  JOHNSON"  DECAL  WAS  PRODUCED  FOR  ME  TO  SPECIAL  ORDER  AND  A  SPARE  SET  WILL  BE  INCLUDED,  IF  REQUIRED."  *He must have paid big bucks to have that decal made.  Pete in Fitchburg*
*


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 15, 2016)

It would be a winner if the fork was nickeled! And maybe something with the rims.....


----------

